# Walther P99 OO7 Edition! How much would you pay?



## agardunia (Feb 28, 2009)

How much have you seen these go for? I saw one at a garage sale that has never been fired. I don't know if it was the MI5 or MI6. Was there two editions this P99? Any help would be appreciated.
thanks
mike


----------



## agardunia (Feb 28, 2009)

I am new to the forum and hope I posted in the right area.
mike


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The decorated P99's are naturally "collector" handguns rather than shooters. Personally, I'd rather have a shooter, but I'd imagine you'd get a 10% premium over a used P99 in good shape. Check gunbroker and see what people are getting for them, anything's only worth what you can sell it for.

Regarding your post, the Walther area probably would have been better, but this works. Good luck with the P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a shot at one for $500 about 1.5 years ago on the Walther Forum. No one wanted it at the time, and the guy kept lowering the price.

It just depends if U hit the right buyer.

I've also seen them go for more


----------



## agardunia (Feb 28, 2009)

MLB said:


> The decorated P99's are naturally "collector" handguns rather than shooters. Personally, I'd rather have a shooter, but I'd imagine you'd get a 10% premium over a used P99 in good shape. Check gunbroker and see what people are getting for them, anything's only worth what you can sell it for.
> 
> Regarding your post, the Walther area probably would have been better, but this works. Good luck with the P99.


Thanks for the reply. From my research the price premium is more than 10%. At the moment I don't see any walther p99 OO7 (dont know if it is mI5 or MI6) for sale so I can compare. I agree that having a gun that you can shoot is better(unless you have $$$), but my idea is to resell to fund and gun that I will use. So I dont want to buy it unless I can make a little money and I would hate to turn a collector item into a noncollector.
mike


----------



## agardunia (Feb 28, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I had a shot at one for $500 about 1.5 years ago on the Walther Forum. No one wanted it at the time, and the guy kept lowering the price.
> 
> It just depends if U hit the right buyer.
> 
> I've also seen them go for more


We agreed upon the price of $800. After seeing the price you stated this is starting to not seem like a good deal.
mike


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I did a quick search and you may be right about the premium. I didn't find any that were available less than the $800 you mentioned.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw your pics on the Walther Forum.

The time would have been a couple of years ago - I saw two for sale on forums that took quite some time to sell. Gotta be in the right place at the right time, I suppose.


----------

